

Turn your iPad into a 3D controller - jammur
http://www.maideinc.com
Currently Windows only with support for Google SketchUp and Rhino. Mac support coming in the next week.<p>Here's some promo codes for the App Store:<p>96K9347XTTFK
9TFJM7Y6EWK3
ATYRLFRLXRFW
M7WFMKYR6743
XJWAKAK6YJA3
======
mminer
As someone who uses the Unity game engine extensively, using my iPad for even
the most basic zooming, panning, and orbiting would be useful. I look forward
to support for additional 3D environments. I have yet to use an input system
where movement in 3D space doesn't feel clunky; any alternative to the current
mouse/keyboard combo is welcome.

~~~
okstr
Thanks for the feedback, we worked really hard on making the movement very
smooth. Everyone's been giving us awesome responses so far. What 3D programs
are on the top of your list?

~~~
mminer
I rarely do 3D modelling, so admittedly the applications I'd like supported
are probably outside your initial target market, but here's the top three I
want to pair Maide with:

\- Apple Motion

\- Unity

\- Google Earth (I realize there's an iPad version and it's awesome, but
Google Earth + projector + Maide would be incredible)

------
namank
Awesome! What other software are you guys planning to support

------
CosmicShadow
That looks goddamn awesome, great to see so much good stuff coming out of the
Velocity program in Waterloo!

------
prawn
Very clever.

Wonder if an iPad on the other side of a keyboard to the mouse could be useful
in Photoshop too (somehow) - colour palette, brush selector, etc. While I'm at
a computer, my iPad is sitting there doing nothing.

------
cobrabyte
I don't do 3D work but I almost want to start because of the video on your
site. Seriously, that was a great presentation of what appears to be a great
product.

